# helfen + Infinitiv mit/ohne "zu"



## Linni

Sind die folgenden Sätze korrekt? Oder soll man in diesen Sätzen das "zu" weglassen?

1. *Ich habe ihm geholfen, den Koffer zu packen.*
2.* Ich helfe dir, den Koffer zu packen.*


----------



## spanien

Hallo Linni,

ich glaube, dass *die Sätze richtig sind.*


----------



## elroy

Die Sätze sind tatsächlich richtig und wären darüber hinaus ohne das "zu" falsch.


----------



## Linni

elroy said:


> Die Sätze sind tatsächlich richtig und wären darüber hinaus ohne das "zu" falsch.



Wirklich? Ich habe nämlich gelesen, dass mit helfen kann man auch Infinitiv ohne "zu" benutzen, wenn er nicht entwickelt ist (oder "wird"?). Im Buch gibt es gleich dieses Beispiel:

*Ich helfe dir den Koffer packen. *

Wenn der Infinitiv entwickelt ist, muss er mit "zu" sein:
*
Ich habe ihm geholfen, alles Wichtige für den Urlaub am Meer zu packen.*

Also... meintst du, dass das, was im Buch geschrieben ist, nicht korrekt und wahr ist? Es ist natürlich auch möglich... 

Ich wusste aber nicht, ob es obligatorisch ist, dass man (im ersten Beispiel) "zu" weglassen kann, deshalb fragte ich eher hier danach.


----------



## elroy

Linni said:


> *Ich helfe dir den Koffer packen. *
> 
> *Ich habe ihm geholfen, alles Wichtige für den Urlaub am Meer zu packen.*


 Die beiden Sätze sind grammatikalisch nicht ähnlich.

Im ersten Satz verhält sich "helfen" quasi wie ein Hilfsverb. Im zweiten Satz gibt es einen Infinitivsatz, weswegen man "zu" zu benutzen hat.

In Deinen Sätzen gibt es ebenso Infinitivsätze. Im zweiten Satz deutet das Komma auf das Vorhandensein eines Infinitivsatzes hin.


----------



## Henryk

> Ich habe ihm *dabei* geholfen, alles Wichtige für den Urlaub am Meer *ein*zupacken.


So ginge der Satz einwandfrei und klänge er auch noch richtig gut.


----------



## Linni

elroy said:


> Die Sätze sind tatsächlich richtig* und wären darüber hinaus ohne das "zu" falsch.*





elroy said:


> In Deinen Sätzen gibt es ebenso Infinitivsätze. Im zweiten Satz deutet das Komma auf das Vorhandensein eines Infinitivsatzes hin.


Achso, du würdest den zweiten Satz (wenn ich ihm ohne "zu" angeschrieben habe) für falsch nur deswegen halten, weil im Satz das Komma ist, oder?

Und "what about" (wie kann ich es auf Deutsch äußern?) der erste Satz? Würde er korrekt, wenn ich ihn ohne "zu" und das Komma schreiben würde?



Henryk said:


> Ich habe ihm *dabei* geholfen, alles Wichtige für den Urlaub am Meer *ein*zupacken.
> So ginge der Satz einwandfrei und klänge er auch noch richtig gut.



Ich verstehe leider nicht, warum man "einzupacken" sagen muss. Nur "zu packen" wäre nicht korrekt?


----------



## elroy

Linni said:


> Achso, du würdest den zweiten Satz (wenn ich ihm ohne "zu" angeschrieben habe) für falsch nur deswegen halten, weil im Satz das Komma ist, oder?


 Genau.


> Und "what about" (wie kann ich es auf Deutsch äußern? wie ist es mit) der erste Satz? Würde er korrekt, wenn ich ihn ohne "zu" und das Komma schreiben würde?


 Nein.

Wenn Du "helfen" als Hilfsverb benutzen wollen würdest, müsste der Satz lauten "Ich habe ihm den Koffer packen helfen/geholfen".  Allerdings kann ich Dir nicht sagen, wie gebräuchlich solche Formulierungen sind bzw. wie sie in den Ohren von Muttersprachlern klingen.


----------



## Linni

Vielen Dank, elroy!


----------



## Acrolect

elroy said:


> Die beiden Sätze sind grammatikalisch nicht ähnlich.
> 
> Im ersten Satz verhält sich "helfen" quasi wie ein Hilfsverb. Im zweiten Satz gibt es einen Infinitivsatz, weswegen man "zu" zu benutzen hat.
> 
> In Deinen Sätzen gibt es ebenso Infinitivsätze. Im zweiten Satz deutet das Komma auf das Vorhandensein eines Infinitivsatzes hin.


 
Den syntaktischen Unterschied sehe ich nicht (Kommas sind nicht wirklich zuverlässige Indikatoren für syntaktische Unterschiede - und wie ein Auxiliar verhält sich _helfen _hier nicht, da es für den Dativ von _dir_ verantwortlich ist.). Also

_Ich helfe dir zu packen_
_Ich helfe dir packen_

erscheinen mir syntaktisch sehr ähnlich (analog zum Englischen, wo _help _ja auch mit _to _und ohne funktioniert). 

Was genau der Unterschied dann ist, weiß ich allerdings auch nicht, denn je komplexer der Infinitivsatz bzw. die Verbalgruppe um _helfen_, desto problematischer klingt der bloße Infinitiv.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

elroy said:


> Wenn Du "helfen" als Hilfsverb benutzen wollen würdest, müsste der Satz lauten "Ich habe ihm den Koffer packen helfen/geholfen".  Allerdings kann ich Dir nicht sagen, wie gebräuchlich solche Formulierungen sind bzw. wie sie in den Ohren von Muttersprachlern klingen.



"Ich habe ihm den Koffer packen geholfen" kann man sagen, "helfen" anstatt "geholfen" geht nicht.
Allerdings klingt "Ich habe ihm geholfen, den Koffer zu packen" in meinen Ohren besser, im Zweifelsfall würde ich es dem ersten Satz vorziehen.


----------



## Suilan

> "helfen" anstatt "geholfen" geht nicht.


 
Gehen tut's schon. Es nennt sich Ersatzinfinitiv, d.h. ein Infinitiv, der anstelle des 2. Partizips steht. Laut Grammatik-Duden ist er bei allen Modalen sowie *brauchen* zwingend. _Er hat kommen müssen. Das hättest du nicht zu tun brauchen. _(nicht gemusst oder gebraucht.) Bei den Verben *heißen, lassen, sehen* wird der Ersatzinfinitiv überwiegend gebraucht. _Er hatte mich kommen sehen._ _Er hat sie liegen lassen._ (selten: gesehen/gelassen) Bei *fühlen*, *helfen, hören* geht beides._ Er hat das Fieber kommen fühlen/gefühlt. Ich habe ihm das Auto waschen helfen/geholfen._

Die letzten beiden Duden-Beispiele klingen aber in meinen Ohren seltsam, egal ob mit 2. Partizip oder Ersatzinfinitiv. Gleiches gilt für Elroys "Ich habe ihm den Koffer packen helfen/geholfen". So würde ein Muttersprachler es wohl eher nicht sagen (sondern: Ich habe ihm geholfen, den Koffer zu packen.) Ein Nebensatz ist einfacher zu bilden als eine komplizierte Verschachtelung mit drei voneinander abhängigen Verbformen, einem direkten und einem indirekten Objekt.

Vielleicht würde man's schreiben?

P.S. Meiner Meinung nach gehört *hören* nicht in letztere Kategorie, sondern in die gleiche wie *sehen*. _Ich habe ihn singen hören_ klingt für mich natürlicher als _Ich habe ihn singen gehört_. Oder vielleicht gleich? Jedenfalls NICHT so seltsam wie die Beispiele mit *helfen* und *fühlen*.


----------



## elroy

Acrolect said:


> Den syntaktischen Unterschied sehe ich nicht (Kommas sind nicht wirklich zuverlässige Indikatoren für syntaktische Unterschiede


 In diesem Fall glaube ich schon, dass man aufgrund des Kommas davon ausgehen kann, dass es sich um einen Infinitivsatz handelt, weil man im anderen Fall kein Komma benutzen würde. Es spielt eigentlich keine Rolle, dass man manchmal auch bei Infinitivsätzen das Komma weglässt (ob das standardsprachlich richtig ist, hängt davon ab, mit wem Du sprichst bzw. welchen Duden Du aufschlägst ). Schluss: Steht im Satz ein Komma, muss auch ein "zu" stehen. Das war eigentlich das, worauf ich hinauswollte. 





> und wie ein Auxiliar verhält sich _helfen _hier nicht, da es für den Dativ von _dir_ verantwortlich ist.).


 Meine Worte habe ich nicht gedankenlos gewählt. Ich habe absichtlich "quasi" geschrieben, weil ich weiß, dass es sich nicht _genau_ wie ein Hilfsverb verhält, aber mir fiel kein geschickterer Begriff ein. Weißt Du zufälligerweise, was der wissenschaftlicher Begriff für diesen Gebrauch von "helfen" ist?


Piotr_WRF said:


> "Ich habe ihm den Koffer packen geholfen" kann man sagen, "helfen" anstatt "geholfen" geht nicht.


 Doch. Ich hatte bevor ich den Beitrag schrieb extra den Duden zurate gezogen. 


> *Sie hat ihm waschen helfen / geholfen: *Nach einem Infinitiv ohne _zu _werden heute sowohl der Infinitiv _helfen _als auch das zweite Partizip _geholfen _gebraucht: _Ich habe ihm waschen helfen. _Oder: _Ich habe ihm waschen geholfen. _
> 
> (c) Dudenverlag 1998


 Aber wie gesagt, zur Gebräuchlichkeit dieser Konstruktionen enthalte ich mich der Stimme.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Für mich hört sich "Ich habe ihm waschen helfen" furchtbar an. 
Ich hätte nie gedacht, daß der Duden es erlaubt. Weiß jemand, wann es in den Duden aufgenommen wurde? Gab es den Eintrag schon in den 80er Jahren?


----------



## Suilan

Grammatik-Duden, 3. Auflage, 1973: 



> *Die Form des 2. Partizips* ($276) Wenn [diesen Verben] der reine Infinitiv vorangeht, dann wird von ihnen als 2. Partizip die Form des Infinitvs gebraucht. Dieser Gebrauch ist fest bei den Modalverben und brauchen (selbst mit zu):
> _Er hat kommen müssen / Das hättest du nicht (zu) tun brauchen._ Die Verben heißen, lassen, sehen stehen überwiegend im Infinitiv, (...) fühlen, helfen, hören stehen heute sowohl im Infinitiv als auch im 2. Partizip: _Ich_ _habe ihm das Auto waschen helfen (neben geholfen.)_


 
Die Variante mit geholfen scheint die neuere zu sein und die alte zu verdrängen.


----------



## Linni

Also welche Variante benutzt man "öfter"?

*1. Ich habe ihm aufstehen geholfen.
2. Ich habe ihm austehen helfen.*


----------



## Suilan

Ich würde normalerweise: "Ich habe ihm geholfen aufzustehen" sagen.



> *1. Ich habe ihm aufstehen geholfen.*
> *2. Ich habe ihm austehen helfen. *


 
Beide Sätze klingen in meinen Ohren leicht daneben, auch wenn sie als grammatikalisch gelten. Mein Rat: Im Perfekt/Plusquamperfekt bei *helfen* lieber keinen Infinitiv zwischen _habe_ und das Partizip. 

Mit Modalen, _lassen_ und mit nicht zusammengesetzten Zeiten klingt es OK (und dann auch ohne zu).

1) Ich will/soll/möchte/muss dir packen helfen.
2) Lass mich dir packen helfen.
3) Er hilft mir den Koffer packen.

Etwas anderes sieht es bei _sehen_ und _hören_ aus. Hier handelt es sich um einen klassischen AcI (accusativus cum infinitivo), und die Sätze 4+5 sind den Umschreibungen 6+7 vorzuziehen: 

4) Ich habe ihn kommen hören.
5) Er hat ihn nicht wegfahren sehen.

6) Ich habe gehört, wie er gekommen ist.
7) Er hat nicht gesehen, wie er weggefahren ist.

Hier wäre ein erweiterter Infinitiv im Anschluss ja auch gar nicht möglich.

Meine Schlussfolgerung:_ Helfen_ ist irgendwie ein Sonderfall, vielleicht wegen seines Dativobjekts. Ich habe nicht herausfinden können, wie man _helfen_ kategorisieren könnte, um sein (grammatisches) Verhalten zu erklären. Es scheint mir eine Ausnahme zu sein, die man eben gesondert üben muss.


----------



## Linni

Danke schön, Suilan


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, "er hilft mir den Koffer packen" wird verdrängt (blockiert) durch "er hilft mir beim Kofferpacken". Ich kenne die Form aber und habe kein Problem damit.


----------



## Hutschi

Linni said:


> ...
> 
> Ich verstehe leider nicht, warum man "einzupacken" sagen muss. Nur "zu packen" wäre nicht korrekt?


 
"Den Koffer einzupacken" und "den Koffer packen" sind Synonyme. Beide Formen sind korrekt.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> "Den Koffer einzupacken" und "den Koffer packen" sind Synonyme. Beide Formen sind korrekt.


 
Sehe ich nicht so. "Den Koffer einzupacken" hieße für mich den Koffer in etwas anderes einzupacken, z.B. ihn in den Kofferraum des Autos zu packen.


----------



## Hutschi

(Die Frage war oben noch offen, deshalb hatte ich sie gestellt. Wie man sieht, berechtigt.)




berndf said:


> Sehe ich nicht so. "Den Koffer einzupacken" hieße für mich den Koffer in etwas anderes einzupacken, z.B. ihn in den Kofferraum des Autos zu packen.


 
Das Beispiel ist gut. Hieran habe ich nicht gedacht. 

Das hängt also vom Kontext ab. 

Ich kann auch entsprechend meine Sachen einpacken, also in den Koffer packen. 

Vielleicht nicht völlig korrekt vom logischen Standpunkt wird "einpacken" entsprechend auf das Kofferpacken übertragen. Wenn ich frage: _Hast du schon den Koffer fertig eingepackt?  _meine ich nicht, ob er im Auto ist.

Ich bin nicht mehr sicher, ob diese Bedeutung standardsprachlich ist. Umgangssprachlich wird sie gebraucht.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Vielleicht nicht völlig korrekt vom logischen Standpunkt wird "einpacken" entsprechend auf das Kofferpacken übertragen. Wenn ich frage: _Hast du schon den Koffer fertig eingepackt? _meine ich nicht, ob er im Auto ist.
> 
> Ich bin nicht mehr sicher, ob diese Bedeutung standardsprachlich ist. Umgangssprachlich wird sie gebraucht.


 
Ich würde dies weder schriftsprachlich noch umgangssprachlich so benutzen oder auch nur verstehen. Bei _einpacken_ verstehe ich das direkte Objekt immer als den einzupackenden/eingepackten Gegenstand: _Hast du schon den Koffer fertig gepackt? _aber _Hast du die Hemden schon eingepackt?_


----------



## Kuestenwache

Linni said:


> Also welche Variante benutzt man "öfter"?
> 
> *1. Ich habe ihm aufstehen geholfen.*
> *2. Ich habe ihm austehen helfen.*


 
Is the second sentence really possible, it sounds very strange to my ears


----------



## natasha.deuschlernerin

Henryk said:


> So ginge der Satz einwandfrei und klänge er auch noch richtig gut.



Hallo Henryk, danke für den Beitrag. Wenn ich richtig verstanden habe, könnte man also sagen:

Ich helfe meiner Schwester bei der Hausaufgabe.
Ich helfe meiner Schwester die Hausaufgabe machen.
Ich helfe meiner Schwester dabei, die Hausaufgabe zu machen.
Stimmt´s?


----------



## Kajjo

natasha.deuschlernerin said:


> (1) Ich helfe meiner Schwester bei der Hausaufgabe.
> (2) Ich helfe meiner Schwester die Hausaufgabe machen.
> (3) Ich helfe meiner Schwester dabei, die Hausaufgabe zu machen.


(1) und (2) klingen gut, (2) klingt sehr ungewohnt und falsch, mag aber rein formal als akzeptabel gelten. Sobald der Infinitiv erweitert ist, steht er heutzutage fast immer mit "zu":

_ (2a) Ich helfe meiner Schwester, die Hausaufgaben zu machen._

Siehe auch: canoonet - Verb: Finite und infinite Verbformen: Infinitiv, vorletzter Absatz

Anmerkung: "Hausaufgaben" wird heutzutage fast immer im Plural verwendet, wenn der Kontext so allgemein ist. Auch der Duden gibt nur Beispiel im Plural.


----------



## JClaudeK

natasha.deuschlernerin said:


> Ich helfe meiner Schwester bei den Hausaufgaben.


wäre meine erste Wahl.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> ...
> 
> Anmerkung: "Hausaufgaben" wird heutzutage fast immer im Plural verwendet, wenn der Kontext so allgemein ist. Auch der Duden gibt nur Beispiel im Plural.



Mit "Hausaufgaben" klingt für mich auch 2 akzeptabel. Besser noch mit "beim":

Ich helfe meiner Schwester (beim) Hausaufgaben machen.

1 und 3 bleiben aber besser. (Mit Plural von Hausaufgaben.)


----------



## Kajjo

> Ich helfe meiner Schwester bei den Hausaufgaben.





JClaudeK said:


> wäre meine erste Wahl.


Ja, meine auch.


----------



## pedro_trionix

Als Ergänzung, falls es jemanden interessiert:


5. Sie half ihm das Gepäck verstauen / Sie half ihm[,] das Gepäck zu verstauen: Nach helfen steht, wenn das Verb allein folgt, der Infinitiv ohne zu: Er hilft mir waschen. Sie hilft ihm aufräumen. Der Gebrauch schwankt, wenn zu dem Verb ein Satzglied tritt: Er half ihr das Feuer anfachen. Oder: Er half ihr[,] das Feuer anzufachen. Sie half ihm das Gepäck verstauen. Oder: Sie half ihm[,] das Gepäck zu verstauen. Ich denke an alle, die mir halfen, meine Aufgabe zu lösen (Jens). Treten mehrere Satzglieder zum Infinitiv, dann steht dieser im Allgemeinen mit zu: Sie half ihm[,] das Gepäck und den Proviant im Wagen zu verstauen. ... seine Flinte würde ihm helfen[,] sich zu nähren und Vögel zu schießen (Gaiser). zu (2). Zur Kommasetzung gilt: Wenn helfen mit einer Infinitivgruppe verbunden ist, kann man ein Komma setzen: Er half[,] den Schrank in die Wohnung zu tragen. Er half mit allen Kräften[,] den Schrank in die Wohnung zu tragen.


----------



## JClaudeK

pedro_trionix said:


> Der Gebrauch schwankt, wenn zu dem Verb ein Satzglied tritt: Er half ihr das Feuer anfachen.  Oder: Er half ihr[,] das Feuer anzufachen.
> helfen - Duden Richtiges und gutes Deutsch - Wörterbücher - Slovopedia


Das gilt für alle "erweiterten Infinitve".


> ein Komma [kann] gesetzt werden, um die Gliederung deutlich zu machen bzw. um Missverständnisse auszuschließen.
> Kommasetzung bei Infinitivgruppen mit zu | GfdS


_Ich_ halte mich an die alte Regel: (durch mehrere Wörter) "erweiterte Infinitive" trenne ich immer durch ein  Komma ab, so wird der Satz übersichtlicher/ leichter überschaubar.


----------

